# Hello!



## Polina (Dec 29, 2018)

Hello my name is Polina, I am from Russian. I am new to this website and to martial arts. I always wanted to learn so now I take the leap! If anyone has any advice I would enjoy to hear it.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 29, 2018)

Welcome to the site! What martial art are you trying?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2018)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Polina (Dec 29, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> Welcome to the site! What martial art are you trying?



Thank you! To be honest I do not know yet. The one I know about most is kung fu because of Bruce Lee.


----------



## Polina (Dec 29, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> Welcome to MT



Thank you!!!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 29, 2018)

Polina said:


> Thank you! To be honest I do not know yet. The one I know about most is kung fu because of Bruce Lee.


Have you gone to any classes yet, or are you still looking to find something?


----------



## Polina (Dec 29, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> Have you gone to any classes yet, or are you still looking to find something?



Where I live, martial arts is not a big deal. So there are no dojo or dojang around. So I am still looking. I come to website to find martial art.


----------



## Buka (Dec 29, 2018)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Polina.


----------



## Polina (Dec 29, 2018)

Buka said:


> Welcome to Martial Talk, Polina.



Thank you Buka


----------



## DUO ART (Dec 29, 2018)

Welcome Polina . I was new a few months ago to this wonderful lifestyle. 

Draste moy drug 

I would ask about Systema.

Here's an article on it. Its very popular in Russia.

Systema Vasiliev. Russian Martial Art


----------



## Polina (Dec 29, 2018)

DUO ART said:


> Welcome Polina . I was new a few months ago to this wonderful lifestyle.
> 
> Draste moy drug
> 
> ...



Thank you! I will research the Systema, but you said that Judo and Aikido were studied in Russia, yes? I think that is more the style of me. I'm no brutal person needed for systema


----------



## DUO ART (Dec 29, 2018)

Polina said:


> Thank you! I will research the Systema, but you said that Judo and Aikido were studied in Russia, yes? I think that is more the style of me. I'm no brutal person needed for systema



Hey its important to  take something that you like. That flows with you . My teacher tells all of  us this al the time .  Take what you feel comfortable with and have a passion for


----------



## Polina (Dec 29, 2018)

DUO ART said:


> Hey its important to  take something that you like. That flows with you . My teacher tells all of  us this al the time .  Take what you feel comfortable with and have a passion for



Thank you though. I will keep it in mind.


----------



## kitkatninja (Jan 7, 2019)

Welcome to the forum...  



Polina said:


> Thank you! I will research the Systema, but you said that Judo and Aikido were studied in Russia, yes? I think that is more the style of me. I'm no brutal person needed for systema



Apart from the arts which you have mentioned, you may find a Tae Kwon Do school, I know that Russian president Vladimir Putin has been presented with a black belt and made a grandmaster of _taekwondo_ during an official visit to South Korea, and that he will do his part _promoting_ the South-Korean-born fighting style in _Russia_.

Well which ever art you decide to do, I hope that you have a great time...


----------

